# AMF BMX



## smittygti (Aug 24, 2020)

Picked this up the other week. It was stored in a bran for years from the original owner. 
It needed a good cleaning, tire, and tubes.
Any info?, idea of value?


----------



## I miss that R string (Jan 6, 2021)

smittygti said:


> Picked this up the other week. It was stored in a bran for years from the original owner.
> It needed a good cleaning, tire, and tubes.
> Any info?, idea of value?
> View attachment 1254111View attachment 1254112


----------



## I miss that R string (Jan 6, 2021)

Well, I its looks about late 70s early 80s, as I have the AMF spiderman bike from that time, it has same crank, I don't no about the value be it's old  and in good shape nice find!


----------

